# Solved: rca to usb cable



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently have gotten an rca to usb cable and was wondering if i need any software to use it on my computer, specificly, using my computer screen more or less as the tv (monitor) for my ps2. I have vista for my laptop and links for software but preferably freeware would be much appreciated

p.s. I would only need the video if all else fails because I have external speakers that I could use for that.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi thedancingman432, and welcome to TSG.

Exactly what kind of RCA to USB cable did you get. Does it have some kind of box with electronics in it or is it literally a cable with a USB plug on one end and one or more RCA plugs on the other end?

Did the cable come with any kind of software?


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

it is literally a rca to usb cable with no box or anything and it has no software


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Then I believe that you are out of luck. As far as I can tell, the RCA output jacks on the Playstation 2 are analog audio and video. A normal USB connector on a computer is high speed serial digital data only. There is no way to convert from one to the other with just wires in a cable.


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

so there is no software to convert this signal into one the computer could display?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That is correct. There can be no software because the standard USB hardware inside of a computer does not support inputting the signals.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I would agree, I can't that working unless there is a converter on the line somewhere... like maybe an RCA to display port.


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

could you further explain a "rca to display port" and could i change the video output on my ps2? also, if the cable is the way it is, what is it used for, other than what i have said?


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

Also on my ps2 there is some options that might be useful. there is the option of "digital out(optical) (on/off)", there is also the option of "component video out (y cb/pb Cr/pr or RGB). hope it is usefull!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

thedancingman432 said:


> if the cable is the way it is, what is it used for, other than what i have said?


It is very good at taking money out of your pocket and putting it in the pocket of the seller if it is like this cable sold on Amazon (read the reviews):

http://www.amazon.com/3-RCA-to-USB-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

What is the exact brand and model number of your computer?


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

thats more or less the exact cable that I got and I have a hp pavilion dv9000


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

would these little guys do the trick:
http://www.amazon.com/EASYCAP-Audio...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279077776&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.com/Easycap-USB-V...6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279077776&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/EasyCAP-Audio...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279077776&sr=1-2

and if so, which one and would I need any software?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

As far as I can tell all three of your links are for the same device sold by different vendors. You would need to do some research to make sure they are compatible with your computer's operating system and if they allow simply displaying the incoming video on the computer screen.

If the software lets you display the incoming video, you may notice an objectionable amount of lag when playing action games.


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

i guess it should work. the product in question that I might buy has software and if that doesn't work then aparently software that I have already downloaded should do the trick.


----------



## grampybox (Jul 9, 2010)

I too got an RCA to USB cable to discover it wasn't half of what I needed. I do think they'll work on the digital camcorders with RCA outputs. but not for analog to digital connections

I recently got an EZ Cap to connect my JVC VHSC camcorder to my computer. It does the job for me. I haven't tried using it on my PS2 (never even considered it ) You can also find then for about $8 "Buy it now" at EBay with free shipping. It will come with the necessary drivers and also Ulead Video Studio 8 DVD.

They will work with Windows XP but I did see where some were having problems when using with Vista. 
I researched the EZ Cap a bit before I bought it Just copy this *Easycap USB 2.0 Video TV DVD VHS Audio Capture Adapter *into the search box on your browser. There are even several You Tubes to help show you how to use it 
This address:

*youtube.com/watch?v=WMAfItfbghM*

shows a PS2 game testing the EZ Cap. just C&P into your browser

Hope this helps
Grampy


----------

